# History of Medical Fitness Categories



## old medic (3 Feb 2006)

I came across this in an old newspaper, and thought it was an interesting read. 

*Friday May 28th 1943*

New Medical Plan Adopted By the Army


> OTTAWA, May 28  (CP) -- The Canadian army has adopted a new system of medical
> board for its personnel-- a system intended to give a quick picture of each man's
> physical capabilities for specific tasks.
> While it is expected to open the army to some men now barred because of physical
> ...



It was the Canadian Army system that the US Army adapted into their own.
http://history.amedd.army.mil/booksdocs/wwii/PrsnlHlthMsrs/chapter1.htm



> The Physical Profile Serial System
> 
> Throughout the major portion of the war there were only two physical classifications used: general and limited service. Classification for job placement was carried out by an extensive program of testing and interviewing. A real attempt was made to match the individual's training, experience, and aptitudes with his military assignment. However there was no simple system of assessing the man's physical stamina and including that as a part of the classification for job assignment.
> 
> ...


----------

